# Sam-e



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried this? If so, can you please comment on its effects on SA and depression, its interactions with meds, whether or not it has helped with or without meds, and anything else. Thanks.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I just bought this. It is about a dollar a tablet , 30 dollars for a months supply. It is supposed to enhance mood. I havent been on it long enough to be able to tell its effects though. :stu


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for replying. Could you please let me know if and how it works for you, once you have tried it for awhile. Thanks a lot. I hope it helps.


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

I took sam-E before, and it helped my mood alot at the time. I stopped taking it because it's pretty expensive.

Anyway, I decided to start taking it again recently, and for some reason it doesn't seem to have the same effect anymore. It almost seems to increase my anxiety and make me more sleepy now. OF course, one major difference is now I'm taking clonazepam daily so maybe the combination doesn't go great. I stopped and am feeling okay now.

It was silly of me to start taking it again anyway, because I wasnt very depressed.. was only fearing the possibility of getting depressed.

The supplement might work for you, just be sure you take vitamin B with it to defeat possible increases in homocysteine levels. (if I recall the words correctly)

dan


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Dan. I get a Vitamin B-complex shot bi-weekly and don't take benzos, so maybe it will help.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally when i took it the first time (200mg a day) it worked well. In fact in the first few days i thought i had got rid of my depression :spit . Then it stopped working :sigh . 

Now i'm going to try again and this time up the dosage to atleast 800mg. Its soo expensive though. 

Also to the people who it did work for, what dosage were you taking?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

This link has a decent price on SAM-e from Vitacost.


----------



## Gary1450 (Dec 27, 2005)

Caedmon -

There were reports in 2004 that Sam-e combined with SSRI's helped the SSRI to work better.

Obviously I'll ask my doctor first but have you heard of this or tried combining Sam-e with your curent meds?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Gary1450 said:


> Caedmon -
> 
> There were reports in 2004 that Sam-e combined with SSRI's helped the SSRI to work better.
> 
> Obviously I'll ask my doctor first but have you heard of this or tried combining Sam-e with your curent meds?


I've never heard of direct studies combining the two. I have tried combining SAM-e with my current antidepressant, Cymbalta. It didn't do anything at all, good or bad, for my moods. I may have needed a higher dose (I only went as high as 800 mg, but I'm not paying more than what I already was!) (It did help with some joint pain, but no more so than glucosamine & MSM which is much cheaper.)


----------



## Gary1450 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Caedmon. 

I heard it on my local news a couple years ago but there's no official documentation on the web except opinions from other people.


----------

